# new remington AR in 308



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

has anyone shot one yet..... are the timeny trigger compatible with this gun? i would like to buy one as a long range coyote rig that bucks the wind and a deer gun.... any pointers?


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

they are goin to be hard to find the new r25 is what remington is calling it its also available in 7-08 and 243


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

from what i hear/read it is a tack driver i have lots of light varmint calibers and want to try an AR platform in a heavy caliber so far the R-25 has had my eye the most


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Basically it is just a dipped AR-10. You can find the same thing by DPMS in the same calibers as well as .260 Rem. There are other manufacturers of the AR-10 as well. Look at the ar15.com equipment exchange; they have an entire ar-10 classifieds forum as well as a discussion forum.

I would imagine that parts would interchange with any other ar-10 parts. I do not know if the trigger group is the same as the ar-15. You can get a better answer at ar15.com

Hope that helps.

Robert


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

ha ha ha thanks for the tip nice pic


----------



## hunter7m (Aug 23, 2008)

returned from range yesterday. r-25 (308), not your daddys gun.
three shot group at 100yd could be covered with a dime. fired 100 rounds and not the first problem. yes dpms and bushmaster are owned by remington.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i love that paint job..... i got friends with DPMS....they love them... rem and DPMS are the same boat now... i really want an AR in 308 ..... it is a hard hitter with lost of flex....a bit heavy for yotes.... but still long range danger..... not sure if yall feel my angle but you can deal with range but it is really hard to deal with wind and ND has lots of wind...i don't have many autos so i figure it is really good spot to start.... i have small caliber guns out my ears...( 204 223 22-250 17 22 mag 22 swift) i wanna make the jump to hard hitters..... let me know what you think

Thanks
USAF


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the 308 really isn't that hard on a coyote, I end up with a quarter size exit hole when all said and done, that's three stitches if you're putting up fur. 
Just stay with a match round and you'll be good to go. I'm using the 155g Lapua's and they work well. I've also used the 168g SMK and 175g SMK and they do the job.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah that is kinda what i figured.... i have seen the 204 really open them up from time to time.... but not so much with my 243 because i use a heavier bonded bullet..... can't wait to try out that TSX in my 243 when i get back


----------

